# Liverpool travel advice



## Hellsbells (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help me please. I'm going to Liverpool next weekend and need to get from the airport to Orrell Park. I've looked it up and it seems to involve a vast number of buses and trains with waits between each connection. Just wondered if anyone knew a quicker, easier route? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## izz (Sep 23, 2017)

fall out of the airport and into a taxi, but if you're worried about the cost you could ring up a cab firm and ask them how much they'd charge


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 23, 2017)

You get a train from the airport to Liverpool Lime Street, walk 5 minutes to Liverpool Central, and get the Ormskirk train to Orrell Park.

Or get a taxi.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks. Never been to Liverpool before so quite excited about visiting somewhere new


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 23, 2017)

Delta taxis are city wide and quick and cheap (relatively) 0151 922 7373


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2017)

On the basis of very brief research (I'm not local and it's a while since I have been there)...

Liverpool Airport's website says that Liverpool South Parkway station is about 2 miles from the Airport, and that there are regular bus services between the two.  (more here)

Trains from Liverpool South Parkway all seem to go to Southport, but you can change at Liverpool Central or Moorfields on to an Ormskirk train which stops at Orrell Park.  National Rail Enquiries says you will need to wait 17 minutes to change, but it looks as though there's only one northbound platform at Moorfields so it is more likely to be a 2 minute wait (NRE defaults to 5 minutes as minimum connection so has missed a trick here) - not sure 

Merseyrail website here

National Rail enquiries recognises 'Liverpool Airport Bus' as a station, and suggests a through ticket from the airport to Orrell Park is 6.75 single.  I don't know if there is anywhere you can buy this at the Airport though.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 23, 2017)

Apologies, I've never been to the airport, but don't trains from the south go through Liverpool South Parkway into Lime Street? Sorry if they don't, I may be getting mixed up with going somewhere else in Liverpool.

eta I checked, you can get to Lime Street.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone - we've decided it'll be far less bother to just pay for a taxi. Got a set price that's very reasonable split between 2


----------

